# مستلزمات الحمام المغربي بالجملة فقط



## بسمة ا م ل (17 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم



 زيت اركان اصلي خاص بالتجميل والشعر وبسعر الجملة 

 ماء البابونج الذهبي الاسباني الاكتر شهرة بسعر الجملة وبسعر لايصدق 

 الحرقوص الاصلي لصبغ الحواجب وبسعر الجملة 

 سيروم زيت الحية الباكستني ينعم ويعطي لمعان للشعر 

 ومتوفر كدلك بزيت الحلزون المعروف في التجميل (شخصيا استعمله بعد غسل شعري)

 الحناء الخاصة بالجسم و بتبييض وتفتيح اللون وجاني شكر عليها والله شاهد على مااقول 

 العكر الفاسي الذهبي بسعر لايصدق بالجملة 

 والعديد من المنتجات الاكتر من الرائعة والطبيعية لك سيدتي 

 للاستفسار والطلب على الخاص وبالتوفيق للجميع ​


----------



## بسمة ا م ل (17 يوليو 2012)

*رد: مستلزمات الحمام المغربي بالجملة فقط*

*كل ما تحتاجونه من منتوجات مغربية نوفرها بعون الله*
​


----------



## tjarksa (20 يوليو 2012)

*رد: مستلزمات الحمام المغربي بالجملة فقط*

الله يوفقك يارب . 

وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## بسمة ا م ل (20 يوليو 2012)

*رد: مستلزمات الحمام المغربي بالجملة فقط*

يسلمووووووو على الرد

رمضان مبارك


----------

